# molly fry



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I have about 27 molly fry(month and a half old) and they are super active..theyre always swimming around usually on the surface. It seems to me that they are always waiting for me to feed them because whenever I dip my finger in the water, they think it's food and starts pecking at my finger. also they like to follow my hands when I put it close to the fish tank. anyways..are they just hyper active or are they stressed? 

Oh btw... whenever I turn the lights off, they stay almost all of them stay in the bottom.

cheers!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It's normal, just don't over feed them. Sounds like you have a bunch of happy juvies on your hands.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

My molly fry act the same way, its normal. They are happy and healthy.


----------

